# Naughty Nottie's Twin Boys!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are the big "horses" as I've been calling them. LOL

Y19 ...

















Y20 ...

















With mom Nottie...









Together...









Well they sure are cute!  I'm just so glad she was able to do it and she is being a wonderful mother!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

They are almost as big as her! LOL. Way to go Nottie! :boy: :boy: :stars: Congrat's Ashley! I'm so glad she did ok! :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know! One is big enough for a huge single! Let alone two!!! How's she have both of those huge boys in there!?!?!?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I think these goaties must have some empty space in their tummies just so they can sneak and extra kid in on us! :slapfloor:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure she wasn't bred to Rue? xD

Beautiful babies Miss Nottie!

Give her hugs for me Ashley


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Its OBVIOUS they're Rue's. Genetically speaking I could almost be positive who the sire was by the kids color. Black or Buckskin would have been Lark's and Zeus would have been roaned or black. The two possible black colorings would have been the only way I couldn't have been sure. Rue's kids are all chamoise, these 2 are chamoise, there's no question at all. I'm 100% positive they're Rue's.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow they are sooooo cute!!!!!! :drool: I love them both :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are BIG boys! Sweet, aren't they?! Congrats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! Here comes the rains. I am glad she kidded last night.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are soo cute!! Huge too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I want more babies! I have to wait till April 29th though! Are you selling them as bucks or wethers?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful boys from an excellent momma!!! Congratulations Nottie and Ashley!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Since I have several other bucks for sale I'm just going to offer these two as wethers. Unregistered bucks if someone really wants them. I mean their dam's a first freshener for starters. I am offering Minuet's buck as a buck too but she has excellent attachments. I want to see another freshening on Nottie before judging her. She looks almost identical to her dam so if she looks like Blossom next freshening I'll probably sell Blossom.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Geez, if I didn't know they were Nigerians-i'd say they were mini oberhaslis. They'd make a great first crossing for getting a first gen mini ober. Too bad i'm getting out of the minis and you live so far away. Oh well.......I suppose there is the slim chance that some day i'll have me a chamoisee colored LaMancha :lol:. In fact, I'll have some LaMancha babies here before to much longer. Although I seriously doubt one of those would give me a chamoisee colored kid.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know! I would have loved to have had one of those bucklings when I was breeding minis!


----------

